# Mi sonido se Distorsiona



## Daniel19 (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola que tal ? soy nuevo en el foro y estoy buscando ayuda en mi equipo casero. 
Disculpas si aqui no debo postiar lo siguiente pero no soy un usuario experto en esto del sonido.

Lo que pasa es que cuando le subo el Volumen a mas de 50 (tiene 63)
el sonido se distorsiona en los bajos. 

Poseo: 
1 Amplificador de MAx 700W-American Sound ASR-51
2 Bajos 15" de 1400w 8Ω Cada uno- Audio Solution
2 Tweeter Trompeta de 350W Cada uno... 
1 Ecualizador Grafico 32 Canales 2 Bandas-DOD SR 231

He probado mi Amplificador con Bajos de 400W y 500W pero se distorsiona Mas... 
No entiendo Amigos, ayudenme ..


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2011)

Posiblemente sea porque la atenuación de la parte baja (graves), esté muy elevada.
Prueba quitar la ecualización (pon en By Pass el EQ, o directamente no lo conectes).
También puede ser que estés llegando al límite (de la distorsión aceptable) del amplificador, ya que normalmente (si la ganancia de entrada es la máxima), suele distorsionar a máxima potencia (se que dijiste que era un 80% de su volumen, pero algunos se empiezan a notar a ese porcentaje).

No soy experto, ni estudié, pero me valgo de mi experiencia.

Saludos.

PD: No se expresarme muy bien, así que si no entienden, avisen...


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 17, 2011)

MMm entiendo y Gracias por los consejos, mañana probare directamente sin el Ecualizador. 
pero dime tu, esta bien el equipo que tengo ? 
Cuanto seria la cantidad exacta o maxima de W que mi Amplificador moveria en bajos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2011)

Según lo que especificas, parece estar correcto... Perooo... Dependerá de la forma (o lugar) en que lo uses...
Si es solo para pasar música en fiestas (depende del lugar), o para tu hogar (tenés mucha potencia), esta bien, aunque tendrías que poner algún bafle (parlante) para medios (sistema de 3 vías), ya que si usas solo woofer y tweeter, no se apreciará las voces y demás instrumentos que estén entre esas frecuencias (la que falta para los medios, y asumiendo que los "bajos", es un woofer).
Si es para música en vivo, o eventos, no te recomiendo ésta configuración (insistiendo en que falta los medios, y más importante para sonido en vivo).

Sobre la máxima potencia aplicada al bafle (bajos), dependerá de la potencia máxima de salida (RMS) de tu potencia, y la potencia máxima que puede manejar tu bafle ("bajos"). Suponiendo que tu potencia es de 700W, y el bafle ("bajos"), de 1400W (según datos más arriba), el máximo teórico sería de 700W, peeeroo, si tu potencia tiene la posibilidad de ponerla en BTL (en puente, bridge...), se podría aprovechar el máximo de tu bafle ("bajos")...

Saludos...

PD: Espero no enredarte...
PD2: La configuración en BTL (puente, bridge), no es recomendable si no tenés noción de qué se trata, así que no te recomiendo tocar nada de tu potencia (en caso que tenga el modo bridge), ya que NO se conecta como las demás conexiones (tiene una cierta conexión "especial")...


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 18, 2011)

Gracias por responder, mas tarde te respondo a lo que me dijistes ahora ando con poco time. Feliz Dia.


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola Volvi.. 
Respondiendote,.. 
Si es un sonido para mi hogar y bueno lo saco para el patio de mi casa que es aire libre, 
Te dije al principio que no soy experto y para empezar no entiendo esto "poner algún bafle (parlante) para medios (sistema de 3 vías),"

Cuandote digo "Bajos" digo q es La Corneta mas grande de 15" yta la veras mas abajo..

-No es para sonido en vivo Amigo..

-En lo otro, sabes que el Amplificador en la Caja dice 400W Max pero detras por las salidas dice Output 700W Max ayi no entiendo mucho.

-lo de puente bridge no te entiendo...







Son Dos Cajones Asi como ese...

ya probe sin el ecualizador y lo estoy usando asi en estos momentos pero no le puedo dar mucho voleumen porque suena orrible..



Estas son las especificaciones del ecualizador 





Pero atras de el dice lo q puse arriba.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2011)

Con respecto a de que no entendés mucho, traté de decir con las palabras más simples, pero trataré de explicarte de otra forma esta ves. (creo que por ahí leí en Taringa! que preguntabas por cómo ecualizar, jejeje..).

En mi comentario anterior, dije bafle ("bajos"), a lo que vos llamas "bajos", y justamente el parlante (corneta) de 15'', para guiarte un poco.

No te enredes con lo de 3 vías, es lo de menos.

Por cierto, lo que tu tienes (el amplificador) es lo que se llama "Sinto-amplificador", es una radio con amplificador incorporado, y otras cositas.

Te diría que la potencia máxima es la de 420W que dice en la caja, quizás lo de 700W pueden ser los dos (o mas) salidas, osea el total de potencia que entrega.

Con éste amplificador, no necesitas de un ecualizador, ya que trae incorporado su propio ecualizador. Si aún así no quieres usar el incorporado, ponlo en "FLAT" (si es que dice por ahí, ya que falta una opción de ecualización en la foto), o apagado (quizás diga "OFF"). Ahora con tu "EQ" del ampli apagado, puedes usar el ecualizador externo, pero no uses ambos.

Lo de "en puente", olvidate, pensé que era otra cosa, jejeje..

Saludos.

PD: Veo que hay una toalla (o similar), arriba del amplificador, sácala de ahí, ya que podrías recalentar todo el sistema, y romper algo.


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola =) 
Si yo postie en Taringa cuando mi padre compro ese ecualizador ya que ningunos sabiamos manejarlo, me descargue un tutorial que me explica un poco de como funcionan los H y los Kh y mas o menos estoy aprendiendo. 
(si gogles veras que e p´reguntado en algunos foros)

Si yo siempre pongo el ecualizador del como me dices "Sinto-amplificador" en Off (no sabia eso)...

Mmm que me dices de las cornetas de 16 Ω? 
Atras hay 3 entradas de esas y una vez puse esas de 8Ω en esas entradas y suenan menos...
Mas que todo el Bajo de la musica...

Gracias por la ayuda hasta ahora ^^


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2011)

Daniel19 dijo:


> ...Mmm que me dices de las cornetas de 16 Ω?
> Atras hay 3 entradas de esas y una vez puse esas de 8Ω en esas entradas y suenan menos...
> Mas que todo el Bajo de la musica...



Mmmm.... 

No entendí mucho la situación, así que planteo ambas.

1)
Si el que dice que tiene 16Ω es el parlante (o caja de bajos), no hay problemas dónde lo conectes, hasta puedes conectar dos parlantes en una misma salida, osea podrías conectar 4 baffles en total.

2)
Si el que dice es el amplificador, quiere decir que el MÍNIMO que puedes cargar es 16Ω, y nunca menos, osea que si tienes un baffle de 8Ω, no puedes conectarlo en el amplificador (o mejor dicho, hay otra forma de conectarlo, pero el baffle solo NO).

Saludos (y disculpa si no te entendí)


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 21, 2011)

El que tienes los 16Ω es el Amplificador, detras de el.. 
Recuerdas que arriba en las especificaciones dice que tiene "5 Canales para sistemas de parlante"
bueno de esas "5"  2 son de 8Ω y 3 de 16Ω
lo que yo e echo es conectar las cornetas completas (Bajos y twister, asi como la 1era imagen)
en las entradas de 16Ω y eso ocasiona que suenen menos las cornetas...

Saludos Amigos y Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2011)

Solo conecta el que dice 8Ω, ya que sale todo el sonido por ahí, y ademas estarías exigiendo mucho al sistema al cargarle 8Ω donde el mínimo debería ser de 16Ω.
Las demás son para tener un parlante medio, y los otros dos para surround, por eso suena menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel19 (Dic 22, 2011)

Esta bien.. Gracias Amigo por la colaboracion en el Tema.. 
Te lo Agradezco Mucho... 

Saludos desde Venezuela Pana!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 23, 2011)

Daniel19 dijo:


> Esta bien.. Gracias Amigo por la colaboracion en el Tema..
> Te lo Agradezco Mucho...


De nada. No hay problema .

Recuerda que si tienes una duda, busca primero con el buscador, y si no encuentras el tema, crea uno con la mayor información posible. 



Daniel19 dijo:


> Saludos desde Venezuela Pana!



Saludos, desde Argentina...


----------

